# Anyone ever use sparkle brite or diversol



## olusteebus (Dec 11, 2012)

for sanitization. I have heard it is great but you have to be careful with it as it is corrosive. It has tsp and something else (i forget). 

I see things advertised as c-brite. 

I would like something better than oxyclean for my bottles, carboys and plastic buckets.


----------



## robie (Dec 11, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> for sanitization. I have heard it is great but you have to be careful with it as it is corrosive. It has tsp and something else (i forget).
> 
> I see things advertised as c-brite.
> 
> I would like something better than oxyclean for my bottles, carboys and plastic buckets.



Oxyclean is not a sanitizer, it is only a cleaner.
C-brite is a chlorine based cleaner and should never ever be used on anything that will come into contact with your wine.

I know nothing about those other products. I would ask why? What's wrong with the normal products, which are recommended for wine? B-brite or chlorine-free Oxclean for cleaning; Kmeta and/or StarSan for sanitizing.

You just don't need anything else under normal circumstances.


----------



## rjb222 (Dec 11, 2012)

I use diversol everyday in my U-Brew U-Vint business. I use it as a cleaner not as a sanitizer. The instructions say it can be used as a sanitizer as well but you need to mix a second batch and what needs sanitizing needs to be submersed in the proper mix for 15 minutes then you have to rinse with hot water a couple times to be sure you get rid=d of all of the divesol as it is a chlorine based product. It is a good cleaner not as earth friendly as some if you are on septic do not use it it will stop the bacteria in your system from working.


----------

